# 100 mil mensagens no MeteoPT.com



## Vince (2 Dez 2008 às 17:18)

Há poucos instantes o Albimeteo escreveu o post nº 100,000 do fórum Meteopt.com









Há uma semana atrás só esperávamos chegar aos 100,000 em meados ou finais de Dezembro mas apareceu a depressão «Helena» que trouxe dias alucinantes a este fórum, houve mesmo alturas em que foi complicado manter o site a funcionar. O tópico em questão já tem 3,214 mensagens e já foi lido 79,000 vezes até ao momento. As fotografias já são centenas. Todos os meses o Meteopt.com melhora a sua perfomance, sempre a crescer quer nas visitas quer no número de utilizadores, mas havia um único record que teimosamente nunca era batido que era o número de mensagens da neve de Janeiro de 2007. Mas agora esse último record foi simplesmente pulverizado.

Em nome do MeteoPT.com, um grande agradecimento a toda esta fantástica comunidade. E viva a Meteorologia !


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 17:24)

Muitos parabéns MeteoPT, muitos parabéns a todos nós, há motivos para festejar! 

Obrigado a todos por tornarem este momento possível... Com todas as vossa contribuições ou seja:

Momentos felizes que tornaram possível este momento feliz


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 17:42)

Parabéns a toda a família meteopt e a quem gere e dedica tanto do seu tempo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 17:48)

Esta grande comunidade e como se fosse a minha 2ºfamília

Parabens, ao Meteopt.com é um forum de 5 estrelas *****

Que continue a crescer, e que caia um nevão pelo Litoral do País


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

Que espectáculo!!!

*100.000* Mensagens! Um número bem redondinho!

Parabéns ao MeteoPT, ao Albimeteo, e a Todos! E que se celebrem muitos mais 100.000's!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Dez 2008 às 17:56)

Haja saude, e nuvens...

Parabens!!! -- Não só aos bons administradores, mas a nos todos!! 

Haja eventos que nos conseguimos!!


Felicidades, pois foi onde tirei os meus 3 na Meteo quando comecei a partilhar!!

Mais uma vez Parabens a todos nos!!


----------



## Hazores (2 Dez 2008 às 17:58)

parabéns a todos

mas de uma forma especial a todos aqules que trabalham voluntáriamente para que o forum funcione da melhor maneira, é que passam horas e horas em volta dele.

arrisco-me a dizer que algumas pessoas deste forum fazem previsões melhores que as do IM.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2008 às 18:31)

Boas...desta vez foi ao ALBIMETEO que calhou a favafico contente e feliz de ser o JOÂO a ter contribuido para que ter atingido o 100.000 post, e espero de postar ainda muitos anos,e aos restantes membros que já não somos poucos que ajudaram ao sucesso deste forum

PARABÉNS AO METEOPT


----------



## RSilva_TN (2 Dez 2008 às 19:07)

O MeteoPT está sem dúvida de Parabéns! 

A todos aqueles que trabalham e participam, permitindo que o fórum atingisse saudavelmente esta importante marca, desejo a continuação de um bom trabalho e de umas boas postagens.


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2008 às 19:10)

Parabéns venham mais 100.000


----------



## Met (2 Dez 2008 às 19:20)

Parabéns,

É uma vitória esta partilha de norte a sul, do continente às ilhas, de Portugal ao estrangeiro, sobre o fenómeno meteorológico que a todos nos apaixona!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

E VIVA o METEOPT, finalmente conseguimos chegar ás 100,000 mensagens, os meus parabéns a todos nós, e espero que continuemos sempre assim.

E MAIS UMA VEZ PARABÉNS AO METEOPT


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2008 às 20:05)

Viva o MeteoPT!!! Graças a este fórum conhecemos pessoas que têm o mesmo gosto pela meteorologia, uns mais entusiastas, outros mais cautelosos, uns com mais conhecimentos.O MeteoPT é um local onde contamos as nossas alegrias, as nossas desiluções ou frustações, mas quando existe animação arrebitam todos e fazem deste fórum o melhor em Portugal. Parabéns MeteoPT agora a caminho das 200000 mensagens.


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

Boas

Parabéns a todos, parabéns Meteopt  pelo trabalho que tem sido desenvolvido ao longo deste tempo.

A comunidade está sem duvida a crescer, muito podemos agradecer ao Meteopt e à sua ideia pioneira de criar um fórum de meteorologia e Portugal.

Os tempos que se avizinham serão de crescimento e desenvolvimento desta comunidade e não vai ser preciso esperar tanto para fazer outras 100.000 mensagens. 

A todos um forte abraço.


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 20:47)

Parabéns a todos, e que venham mais outras tantas  "Helenas" que cá estaremos nós e outros mais se juntarão, para relatar o tempo por esse país fora. 

(depois digam que não há interesse, ou público para se fazer boletins meteorológicos na TV mais detalhados.. )


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 20:57)

Muitos parabens MeteoPT

Eu pensava que era o unico que gostava de meteorologia, mas quando descobri este magnifico forum percebi logo que estva muito enganado


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2008 às 21:29)

Eu contribui com 3726 mensagens  viva o forum viva todos os membros que nele participam e que futuramente participarão.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

Parabéns a todos aqueles que têem contribuido para o desenvolvimento deste forum

continuem a postar

viva o forum METEO.PT


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 21:48)

É um número impressionante!

Mas impressionante é também o número de posts referente ao dia 29 de Novembro!

Um verdadeiro record absoluto que fez do mês de Novembro o que mais posts teve.







Que orgulho!!


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2008 às 21:51)

100 mil em números é *100 000*.

Se a minha conta bancária tivesse tantos zeros .

Parabéns *METEOPT*


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

100.000 mensagens é obra!
Parabéns ao METEOPT


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 00:14)

Muitos parabéns a toda a comunidade do MeteoPT


----------



## storm (3 Dez 2008 às 08:17)

Bem nunca tinha reparado nessa parte onde dizia o total de mensagens.
Só temos de fazer este numero mais depressa.

Parabéns a toda a comunidade MeteoPT, venha lá mais *100000*


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2008 às 10:24)

Parabens ao Meteopt!!!




________


Somos o 1º melhor fórum de meteo nacional, e o 2º e o 3º... (como o CR7)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 10:58)

MSantos disse:


> Muitos parabens MeteoPT
> 
> Eu pensava que era o unico que gostava de meteorologia, mas quando descobri este magnifico forum percebi logo que estva muito enganado



Felizmente estavas enganado, assim como todos nós, que pensámos assim. 

Parabéns ao MeteoPT !


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 21:13)

parabens
mas nao se esqueçam que quantidade nem sempre representa qualidade
há que manter o forum assim....belo como tem sido até agora


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 22:50)

Apesar de ser recente neste forum, espero ser um contribuinte activo, por muito tempo, para se atingirem outros 100000 posts...
É, de facto um grande forum, e há que dar os parabéns aos seus membros!!


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2008 às 23:55)

VIVA O METEOPT !!


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 13:53)

Siga para as 200 mil...


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

Vince disse:


> Há poucos instantes o Albimeteo escreveu o post nº 100,000 do fórum Meteopt.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grande marcaParabéns a todos os que aqui opinão.
Viva a meteorologia


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 00:43)

AnDré disse:


> É um número impressionante!
> 
> Mas impressionante é também o número de posts referente ao dia 29 de Novembro!
> 
> ...



Esse número dá que pensar. Mais de 1000 posts num dia se calhar justifica um outro tipo de seguimento de depressões como esta. 
Porque não, em situações muito pontuais, fazer seguimentos diferentes para várias regiões como já se faz em alguns fóruns estrangeiros. A informação ficaria muito mais organizada. Fica a ideia.

Abraço e força meteoPT


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2010 às 19:34)

Muitos parabéns ao METEOPT de termos mais 100.000 post daqueles que já lá existiam,o que equivale a 200.000


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2010 às 22:02)

Rog disse:


> Parabéns a todos, e que venham mais outras tantas  "Helenas" que cá estaremos nós e outros mais se juntarão, para relatar o tempo por esse país fora.
> 
> (depois digam que não há interesse, ou público para se fazer boletins meteorológicos na TV mais detalhados.. )



Assino por baixo


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 12:16)

O MeteoPt já tem 259,070 mensagens.

Parabéns MeteoPT


----------

